# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Qué es una mnemónica?

## maguito

He oído hablar sobre la mnemónica de Tamariz y otras mnemónicas, pero sigo sin saber que es una baraja mnemónica, ¿alguien podría explicarmelo?
Grancias de antemano.

----------


## Gerry

Pues creo que nadie puede explicartelo aquí, ya que va contra las reglas.. yo tampoco se mucho de la mnemonica, pero poco a poco lo iras descubriendo tu solo. Paciencia, que es la madre de la ciencia....  :shock: 

Saludooss

----------


## The Black Prince

> He oído hablar sobre la mnemónica de Tamariz y otras mnemónicas, pero sigo sin saber que es una baraja mnemónica, ¿alguien podría explicarmelo?
> Grancias de antemano.


Sonará a tópico, pero en el canuto lo explica.

----------


## nodrius

Piensa en una mnemonica como otro tipo de baraja, como podria ser una biselada, o una multiefecto, es decir, una baraja que te permite realizar una serie de juegos, por el momento eso te bastará, pero si te interesa este mundillo, leete el post sobre como empezar, en el, y en este caso por lo que veo, en cartomagia. a medida que avances encontraras respuestas, no trates de buscar preguntas, deja que las respuestas te lleguen, ¿como? a traves de los libros, en ellos encontraras no solo las repuestas sino ademas el mejor camino a seguir.

Mientras pasate por http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=6948

----------


## winehouse

Editado por Ritxi: Desvela demasiado

----------


## verduzco

> He oído hablar sobre la mnemónica de Tamariz y otras mnemónicas, pero sigo sin saber que es una baraja mnemónica, ¿alguien podría explicarmelo?
> Grancias de antemano.


 Los espectadores cogen una baraja recién mezclada (realmente) por el mago y la mezclan, una vez dividida por ellos en varios paquetes. Luego voltean dos paquetes cualesquiera cara arriba y los mezclan con dos cara abajo. Siguen así dividiendo la baraja en paquetes, volteando los que quieran y mezclándolos de forma que la baraja quede en la más desordenada situación que se pueda imaginar. Sin embargo, el mago, que no ha tocado la baraja desde el comienzo (cuando la entregó a los espectadores), adivina cuántas cartas hay cara arriba y cara abajo, los colores de las mismas, así como cuántas y cuáles son las cartas cara arriba de cualquier palo nombrado. De verdad, un milagro
Este efecto lo presento muco ylo aprendi SINFONIA EN *MNEMONICA* MAYOR
Juan *Tamariz* en el Hormiguero 
Espero que teconveza y pidas el libro so pena de que en el futuro tepase loque a mi que ma arrepenti de no haberto comprdo antes everduzcoc @hotmail.com

----------


## Ming

Lo siento, pero este efecto *creo* que tambien lo puedes hacer sin necesidad de utilizar la mnemonica.

Creo que hay un ejemplo en el Canuto, pero yo lo he visto hacer al Matas y no creo que usase ningun tipo de mnemonica y si lo hacía pues vaya, pero se puede conseguir sin.


PD. Cuantos 'creo' en un mismo mensaje ...  :Oops:

----------


## loval

> Los espectadores cogen una baraja recién mezclada (realmente) por el mago y la mezclan, una vez dividida por ellos en varios paquetes. Luego voltean dos paquetes cualesquiera cara arriba y los mezclan con dos cara abajo. Siguen así dividiendo la baraja en paquetes, volteando los que quieran y mezclándolos de forma que la baraja quede en la más desordenada situación que se pueda imaginar. Sin embargo, el mago, que no ha tocado la baraja desde el comienzo (cuando la entregó a los espectadores), adivina cuántas cartas hay cara arriba y cara abajo, los colores de las mismas, así como cuántas y cuáles son las cartas cara arriba de cualquier palo nombrado. De verdad, un milagro
> Este efecto lo presento muco ylo aprendi SINFONIA EN *MNEMONICA* MAYOR
> Juan *Tamariz* en el Hormiguero 
> Espero que teconveza y pidas el libro so pena de que en el futuro tepase loque a mi que ma arrepenti de no haberto comprdo antes everduzcoc @hotmail.com


yo he visto hacer un juego similar a Woody Aragon. Cre que se llama 23 cartas rojas o algo asi. El juego me encantó, adivinaba (despues de cortar el espectador, voltear los montones que queria, mezclar, etccc cuantas cartas habia cara arriba y cara abajo, de las que quedaban cuantas rojas, las negras eran todas trebol, etcccc.

Impresionante juego. Alguien sabe como se llama?

----------


## Magnano

me suena del canuto...
lo de la baraja mnemonica es una baraja como una biscelada o cualquier otra de este tipo, solo que esta te la puedes hacer tu en cualquier lugar, pero si realmente la quieres utilizar tendrás que aprender muchas cosas

saludos!

----------


## Ritxi

> Impresionante juego. Alguien sabe como se llama?


Es una versión del Inexplicable, puedes encontrarlo en el CF pág 90

----------


## tori

> Los espectadores cogen una baraja recién mezclada (realmente) por el mago y la mezclan, una vez dividida por ellos en varios paquetes. Luego voltean dos paquetes cualesquiera cara arriba y los mezclan con dos cara abajo. Siguen así dividiendo la baraja en paquetes, volteando los que quieran y mezclándolos de forma que la baraja quede en la más desordenada situación que se pueda imaginar. Sin embargo, el mago, que no ha tocado la baraja desde el comienzo (cuando la entregó a los espectadores), adivina cuántas cartas hay cara arriba y cara abajo, los colores de las mismas, así como cuántas y cuáles son las cartas cara arriba de cualquier palo nombrado. De verdad, un milagro
> Este efecto lo presento muco ylo aprendi SINFONIA EN *MNEMONICA* MAYOR
> Juan *Tamariz* en el Hormiguero 
> Espero que teconveza y pidas el libro so pena de que en el futuro tepase loque a mi que ma arrepenti de no haberto comprdo antes everduzcoc @hotmail.com


Otra versión muy buena del mismo es PRE-DECK-ABILITY de Aldo Colombini

----------


## rubiales

Rubiales te he editado el post porque no se pueden desvelar efectos en la zona abierta.

----------


## Extrem

Sinceramente, olvidate de momento de eso, y aprende magia, ya veras como tarde o temprano sabra lo que es.

----------


## Iban

Quería quitar mi mensaje porque lo que había escrito estaba ya en un mensaje anterior, pero no veo la forma de borrar.


:-((((

----------


## Pizzi_

> Otra versión muy buena del mismo es PRE-DECK-ABILITY de Aldo Colombini


No es el mismo que hacen Woody y Matas, ese es el shuffle bored si no me equivoco, de Aronson. Esta version es de Ramon Riobbo. Un verdadero milagro bien presentado.

----------

